# I didn't eat anything yesterday...



## yogonu (May 2, 2009)

Nothing at all, no breakfast, no lunch, and no dinner. The scary part Is, that I don't know why, I don't feel exited to eat anymore, its become a chore. Its pathetic really, I don't want to go through the trouble, its like why should I eat anything, maybe I'll die then I won't have to worry anymore. I'm not anorexic, In fact I'd actually like to gain some weight, but I can't really do that when I'm not eating breakfast or lunch, I usually eat dinner though. I don't know if there is a name for this type of lazyness. Anyone else feel this kind of "whats the use" type attitude towards food?


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I usually am the opposite when I'm feeling down and want to overeat. This site has some good info: http://www.wikihow.com/Increase-Your-Appetite I think exercise, snacking, drinking juice, and just having foods you really love would help you eat more.

If you are underweight that can be dangerous too. It's hard to eat when you aren't hungry, but sometimes you have to force yourself because you know it's healthy and the right thing to do. If someone is overweight and wants to lose weight, they have to to eat healthier food and exercise. You could also look into seeing a nutritionist or for something free you could check out sparkpeople.com and can keep track of what you are eating. I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## jak85 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not sure it's even possible for me to go an entire day without eating and not be in pain afterwards lol. 

Are you just to lazy to prepare something, too lazy to chew? what exactly is that problem? Does food not taste good? what are you eating?

You need to force yourself for sure. I used to skip breakfast and sometimes lunch...but I felt pretty crappy during the day. As you force yourself to eat it, your body will get used to eating 3 meals a day again and the hunger will come naturally.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

drink a boost or an ensure. or cut your food into a paste and drink it with a straw if your that lazy.


----------



## yogonu (May 2, 2009)

jak85 said:


> I'm not sure it's even possible for me to go an entire day without eating and not be in pain afterwards lol.
> 
> Are you just to lazy to prepare something, too lazy to chew? what exactly is that problem? Does food not taste good? what are you eating?
> 
> You need to force yourself for sure. I used to skip breakfast and sometimes lunch...but I felt pretty crappy during the day. As you force yourself to eat it, your body will get used to eating 3 meals a day again and the hunger will come naturally.


I just don't feel like moving at all, I don't really know how to explain it. I did eat both breakfast and lunch today, maybe I'll go get some fast food for dinner since my parents aren't here this weekend.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

The "Whats the use" type of attitude is depression, probably from having SA.
Does going to fix a bite mean walking infront of people or eating inront of them???
Cuz if there's someone in the kitchen other than family I usually avoid dinner, untill midnight or sumin.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i've barely had an appetite as well. its kind of nice because i don't like having to eat anyway but i think it's starting to take a toll on my body as i tend to feel a bit weak. i know it's because of a medication i've been on for the past couple weeks..


i always have breakfast, but then i could easily go until the evening before having anything else. and if i do it's usually a small snack in the afternoon then when it comes to dinner it's really hard to eat a lot and finish it.


i only really force myself to eat if i'm going to be drinking since alcohol on an empty stomach is always a bad idea... even then it's usually just bread and i have to eat it quickly and not think about it.


i've had periods lasting about a month of disordered eating in the past, in an attempt to lose weight, but i haven't done that for almost two years. 
i can still be obsessive about my body, i do admit, and i have a habit of having to weigh myself every morning (i am now down to 97 pounds) but i really am not doing this on purpose, since i am very pleased with my body and like it more than i ever have (a major change from three years ago).

and anyway i can't fake not feeling hungry or feeling nauseous if i try to eat, yknow?
i should start having protein drinks


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I hate having to eat. I have an on and off kind of eating disorder but it's frustrating because it's whenever things get too much to deal with. I see eating as a luxury I feel bad for eating or sick about it because I don't like enjoying it. I used to get sick everyday because of anxiety and couldn't eat because of it and then have developed some kind of anorexia/bulimia. I hate that this has happened though. I genuinely can't understand how people can eat if they're upset in any way. You say you're not anorexic I think that's because the way they define eating disorders is by weight and sometimes that's bull****. It's the same thing you're doing to yourself. Just not the same reason if you know what I mean? I really wish I knew what to tell you but it's so difficult.


----------



## yogonu (May 2, 2009)

Delicate said:


> I hate having to eat. I have an on and off kind of eating disorder but it's frustrating because it's whenever things get too much to deal with. I see eating as a luxury I feel bad for eating or sick about it because I don't like enjoying it. I used to get sick everyday because of anxiety and couldn't eat because of it and then have developed some kind of anorexia/bulimia. I hate that this has happened though. I genuinely can't understand how people can eat if they're upset in any way. You say you're not anorexic I think that's because the way they define eating disorders is by weight and sometimes that's bull****. It's the same thing you're doing to yourself. Just not the same reason if you know what I mean? I really wish I knew what to tell you but it's so difficult.


Yeah I understand what you mean, Like having an eating disorder that is not related to weight at all, the media convinces people that things mean things that are untrue or only partly true, You are right, this is hard to explain.lol


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I sometimes do this too.. but its more of 'just forgetting to eat' rather than doing it on purpose. But I usually carb load myself the next day, which is why Im overweight! Argh, my metabolism is gone to hell. I know I should eat less of more during the day. But I just never 'feel' hungry until the carb craving sets in.


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

you must be hungry


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

"When in the fight or flight situation, panic, major organs such as the stomach shut down..." I heard that somewhere,


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have this problem. I have to force myself to eat two meals a day. I collapsed recently due to lack of food and water, so this can get dangerous. But most of the time, the only symptom of it with me is a general weakness and fatigue. Seriously, modify your diet or just force yourself to eat before you start collapsing and becoming underweight.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Yeah you should force yourself to eat a little at a time. Your stomach can feel weak from the anxiety and it's hard to eat but I find if I breathe slowly and listen to my body I let myself feel hunger and let that overpower the situation instead. Last week I hardly ate... I felt stressed about some things, still do a little, when I ate I felt that I should stop. I didn't want to like eating and didn't like it, sometimes I see eating as a luxury. I'm trying to listen to my body again and doing much better this week. I hate that it's so hard to just eat. I'm sorry you're having problems with it too. As for syptoms I feel weak most of the time too even if like this week I'm eating more I still feel weak just not as badly. The worst symptom I get is that I get really painful muscle cramps, excruciatingly painful... you can get it from dehydration and potassium defficiency and I notice I get it on days I've not eaten and when I get it in public, usually at work, it's SO embarassing.

so how's thing's going?
Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## colinmc21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Very big problem for me, sounds like for a bit different reasons but it still sounds like if you're indifferent towards eating, that you're appetite is supressed, because otherwise you would have a natural desire to eat and would not be indifferent. 

If that's the case then you gotta find a way to cue your mind for hunger. Some people here might have some natural suggestions, I personally don't, I never found anything natural that worked. However, I have discovered that mirtazapine is fantastic for suppressed appetite. Again I realize this is not the medication forum, but its the only thing that I've found that works. My problems are slightly different because I get the indifference combined with gastritis from vomiting due to the SA, and that kind of cannonballs into not being able to eat, let alone want to. However, even in that situation the mirtazapine stimulates my desire to eat to get beyond the gastritis to eating, a lot. I've tried a lot of stuff and I'd say my appetite and eating problems are pretty severe and it even works for me.


----------



## monrobot (Jun 24, 2009)

I know exactly how that feels. Sometime when I'm so preoccupied with life I find eating to be a chore and find most of my favorite foods revolting. Although, I'm a little different because if I don't have a proper meal for a long time I began to feel like sh*t and start being the biggest b*tch in the world. 

I think it's kind of like how some people find comfort in food when they're upset while other people just don't have the stomach for it since there's a lot going on. People deal with things differently and either of those things aren't healthy ways of coping since you're either over-eating or not eating enough. 

I don't think I'm much help :/ but I can definitely relate to what you're going through.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah...whether by preparing a meal myself or by going to a restaurant, eating seems a big task to do. It's not that I don't feel hungry, but I can't find food that increases my appetite, and I am addicted to computer to a dangerous level, which makes me not want to do anything but.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

I do this too, but with "sleep"


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow that sounds like pretty severe depression. You have to remind yourself that you are worthy of food! Of course you are. Your body deserves to be properly nourished even if your mind tries to tell you otherwise. Keeping your blood sugar up should make you feel better too. I know that not eating is the quickest way for me to develop a ****ty mood.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I do recall feeling that way. Feeling like I wish I never had to eat because it was such an inconvenience. It lasted for months but eventually just passed. Now, I'm quite hungry most of the time (full-time job).

I don't remember feeling severly depressed during that time, though. I just wasn't interested in eating. The food might as well have had no flavour because it would have been just as appetizing.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I had no appetite when I was depressed and lost 50 lbs. I fainted several times and once had to go to the hospital because I'd fainted at work. I also started losing my hair.

Try just one small thing a day. A can of soup is really easy to make and takes very little effort to eat. Even if you can only get through one bowl, put the rest in the fridge and you can microwave it the next day.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I've never had a problem with food until now. I am very thin (waif thin) because of genetics and a high metabolism. I can't gain or loose weight. But recently I just haven't had an appetite to speak of. I don't know, I just don't want to eat. so I'll usually have some pancakes at around 11:30 and that's all I'll eat until dinner. One day last week all I had was some Kool-Aid.


----------



## vak3 (Jun 25, 2009)

I understand what you're saying- you just dont have the motivation to eat. Thats how my issues with eating got started. I got down to 600 calories a day just because I didn't feel like eating and wasn't hungry. 

The thing about not eating is that if you dont eat for a while, your body loses the ability to recognize hunger. And then its real hard to come back. What I had to so was change my drugs, to taking them in the morning. This was I was "forced" to eat something for breakfast. I didn't have any excuses- the bottle said take with food, so I had to. The I would have two or three oranges with me all day and just eat those. It wasn't filling food, but it occupied my hands and I also got some liquid that way. Plus I dont consider oranger to be real food, so I tricked myself into eating them. And eventually, very slowly, my hunger has come back. 

But I understand- all I ate today was a yogurt, a 1/2 peanut butter and jelly sandwich and some pretzel- not following my food plan at all. I get the same way- why bother eating, or sleeping, or doing anything.


----------



## phip (Oct 23, 2012)

*welcome to real hunger*

pancakes aren't gonna cut it. make some scrambled eggs, eat some chicken, something with protein. otherwise you are starving your body. real hunger feels like a lack of energy. what you need is a high energy food (not caffeine, that will just raise your blood pressure and dehydrate you). If you dont do it yourself eventually you'll get a surge of adrenaline that will tell you "MEAT!!!" but sometimes that's not for weeks. Don't eat empty foods, make every meal count.


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds like lethargy to me. I sometimes get busy (even just reading a book), and forget to eat. It's important for us to feed our bodies and minds and keep up our energy!!


----------

